# Which Gulp Alive is best for Flounder



## Betamax (Apr 29, 2008)

I will be fishing in the Frisco area of Hatteras Island and was wondering which Gulp Alive is best to use for Flounder.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Get a pack of swimming mullet in white and chartreuse. Oughtta catch you some if they're around.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Penny Shrimp, don't ask questions, just buy it!! 

Haha for real though, I've done very well all summer with them!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

SmoothLures said:


> Get a pack of swimming mullet in white and chartreuse. Oughtta catch you some if they're around.


Yep. 

In the 4".

If the rack of white and chartrueuse is empty, the third choice is the glow.


----------



## Betamax (Apr 29, 2008)

Jeep Mike how are you fishing the shrimp? jig heads, bottom rigs etc.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

SmoothLures said:


> Get a pack of swimming mullet in white and chartreuse. Oughtta catch you some if they're around.


yep as well as the shrimp.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Betamax said:


> Jeep Mike how are you fishing the shrimp? jig heads, bottom rigs etc.


DOA jigheads from 3/8 oz to 3/4oz, depending on whats going on. I fish them so slow it is painful, but the feesh sure taste good!!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

hey dogg, do you ever come down this way to fish?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Yup 4"wimming mullet in Pearl white or chartreuse.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I agree the four inch swimming mullet with the curly tail or the three inch shrimp. I've caught em on the two inch shrimp as well. All with a light jighead.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 1, 2008)

the keepers i got from DE this year which have been far and few since its went to 19.5" were all caught on 4" swimming mullet, white and pink.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap,new penny shrimp work good...
50 throwbacks in two days and then these today...


----------

